
Show HN: Upsite – Muxtape for websites - meleyal
https://www.upsite.io/
======
brudgers
_Muxtape is a currently inactive website that allows bands to promote their
music and users to discover artists. Muxtape allows bands to upload music they
own for free streaming to fans, on the bands profile and as an embeddable
player, as well as configure profiles with images, videos, and a show
calendar._ \---
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muxtape](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muxtape)

